# Eurotunnel



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have always used ferries because my previous van was LPG, want to use the tunnel this year, is there an area where you can wait until your allocated booking time? Cheers Chasper.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A huge car park. :lol: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There's a big parking area with cafes, shops & toilets, (a bit like a motorway service area. but slightly less hectic). They have signs to tell you to go to the trains loading area (remember the train number you are on!), when you see this come up, you drive out past secuirity, and they will probably pull you over to make sure your gas is switched off; you then go past passport control & to the loading lines (in the special ones for higher vehicles). There are toilets and a small snacks kiosk here as well. 

If you get there early you may be offered an earlier crossing - best to take it as long as they don't want ore money for it! We got there 2 hours early last year, and were offered an earlier train, parked up & our train was called more or less straight away.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

hi Chasper,

If you arrive up to 2hrs before your trip you can park up in the large waiting area in front of the terminal. If they have space on an earlier train you may be asked if you want to get on it. Failing that, we always at Clacketts lane services. It takes an hour to get to the terminal from there but there is another service area a bit nearer, around Maidstone I think, so don't worry. If you are waiting a long time go into folkstone on the front.

Cheers.... Ned


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

If you get there upto 2 hours early, at the auto check in booth that you drive up to,
It will ask you if you would like an earlier crossing, (if available) 

If you choose yes, then check the letter they are calling on the overhead gantry as you drive to the parking area, If your letter is shown continue to the holding/loading area

If not park up and rest/look round shops until your letter is called

Don,t worry if you try to go to the train too early they will just ask you to go back into the parking area

I usually go to the holding area as soon as I can 

Depending on time of crossing, there is a tea bar situated in the holding/loading area, Selling drinks and snacks, There are also toilets in the holding area

Alan H


----------

